# Ideen für Webdesign



## max (17. August 2004)

Da das aktuelle Design schon relativ alt ist soll ich ein neues Design für die Seite http://www.drink-boy.at machen.

Sollte ein schlichtes aber auch modernes (aber auch nicht zu modern) Design werden.

Es sollte eine Beziehung mit Holz herstellen.
Das Design muss laut Vorgabe hell sein, aber nicht klinisch wirken.

Farben die mir so einfallen wären schlichtes Weiß und Gelb (kann ich irgendwie mit Holz in Verbindung bringen).

Habt ihr da vielleicht ein paar anregungen für mich, mir fällt da zZ nichts Gutes ein.

Schon mal danke!

max


----------



## Hercules (18. August 2004)

Ich versteh das nicht so ganz ...
Du sollst da ne Seite designen und dir wird vorgegeben wie du das zu machen hast.

1. Eine Seite bei der es um Fruchtsaftspender oder dergleichen geht, muss etwas fisches haben und nicht nur Holzflächen
Den Leuten muss das Wasser im mund zusammenlaufen, wenn sie die Seite anschauen!

Also muss auch Obst rein usw.
Holz sollte aber nicht so ne hohe Sättigung haben, das sieht so unmodern aus
2. ICh würde die Seite nich so konventionell gestalten, wie sie es zur zeit ist...

Also freieres Design  -- nicht Statisch das wirkt zu steril -->kein Blocksatz oder dergleichen
Man muss einfach auf den ersten Blich sehen um was es geht -- momentan sieht man das meiner Meinung nach nicht!

Grüße,
Hercules


----------



## Julien (18. August 2004)

Ach Leute Bidde... Mal im Ernst. 
Habt ihr denn nicht mal eigene Ideen..
Guckt weniger Fernseh und geht wieder in die Kirche.,


----------



## chrisbergr (18. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Julien _
> *Ach Leute Bidde... Mal im Ernst.
> Habt ihr denn nicht mal eigene Ideen..
> Guckt weniger Fernseh und geht wieder in die Kirche., *


Mh.. Hast du noch nie vor etwas gesessen und wusstest einfach nicht wie anfangen?
Klar, ich bin auch dagegen, wenn jemand kommt von wegen 'Sagt mir was ich machen soll' oder 'könnt ihr mir mal machen', aber der gute max frägt hier nach anregungen und nicht nach fertig gedachten, vorgesetzten Ideen. 

Als Tipp würde ich dir geben, einfach mal durchs Internet zu surfen, Webseiten der Konkurenz anzuschauen und auf dich wirken lassen. Einfach mal abschalten und nochmal an die Sache zu gehen, ohne dich einem Druck auszusetzen.

Gruß


----------



## max (18. August 2004)

@ Julien:
Ich will keine fertigen sachen oder anleitungen wie ich das genau machen soll.

Mir haben nur die Einfälle für den Anfang gefehlt. Ich soll ja die ganze Seite neu machen und liefere da zuerst einmal mehrere Designs dass er sich das dann aussuchen kann welches ihm am besten gefällt.

Und ich finde wenn ich mir ein paar Anregungen von anderen einhole kann es sicher nicht schaden.

@ Hercules
Nein mir soll keiner sagen was ich machen soll. Mich würde zB intressieren welche Farben da am besten passen würden oder dergleichen.

Ich mache auch nicht so ein rustikales Design wie es jetzt ist sondern sollte modern sein und deshalb frage ich auch welche möglichkeiten es da gibt wie ich das mit Holz in Verbindung bringen kann, sei es durch farben, oder durch Fotos oder sonst was.


Aber wie es so schön ist das Glück kommt oft unerwartet. Heute am See sind mir ein paar gute sachen eingefallen. Würde mich aber immer noch für einige Anregungen (!keine Anleitung wie ich das machen soll!) intressieren.


----------



## Earl-Grey (18. August 2004)

Also wie schon irgendjemand gesagt hat, würde ich mich eher an die Farben von Früchten halte! Sprich: bunte Navi! Es wird ja anscheinend nur ein Shop-System deswegen würde ich mir an deiner  Stelle eher mal Shops anschauen, wie dort der Aufbau ist Versuche am besten den freien, weißen Hintergrund zu nutzen als irgendwie schlechte farben in den hintergrund zu packen oder noch irgendwelche bilder! Mache bunte Tabellen! Holz wird denke ich genug drin vorkommen, wenn du die Textur-Produkt-Vorschau ein bisschen größer machst!

irgendwie sowas schwebt mir leicht vor! die eigentlichen Ideen die das Konzept kompletieren und einzigartif machen, werde und kann ich dir nicht verraten, aber die kommen dir bestimmt, wenn de erstmal angefangen hast die Seite umzusetzen! Bau mal einfach nen Dummie! Der hilft mir auch wenn ich nicht weiter komme!


----------



## Earl-Grey (18. August 2004)

Die Bilder sind eigentlich auch ganz schön! Ich würde die auch ruig alle freigestellt lassen!


----------



## Julien (19. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von max _
> *@ Julien:
> Ich will keine fertigen sachen oder anleitungen wie ich das genau machen soll.
> 
> ...



Tut mir im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Leid. Aber das ist wie ein Instict. Ich hab einfach drauf reagiert,. werd versuchen es abzugewöhnen.


----------



## blueshine (20. August 2004)

Moin, 
ich finde du solltest versuchen in der Seite so ne frische, freundliche Stimmung zu vermitteln, die den Besucher zum Verweilen einlädt. Dafür würd ich warme Farben vrwenden(Gelb, Orange usw) und ein bissle mit Komplimentärkontrast  arbeiten( Orange-Blau). 

ich hoffe du kannst was mit dem Vorschlag was anfangen, gibt ja auch noch andere gute Ratschläge hier  dazu.



I


----------



## pxlArtizzt (24. August 2004)

zum Thema Anregungen:

Ich mache das immer wie folgt: 

Sobald ich eine Idee für den Aufbau habe, schaue ich, wie ich das Logo (sofern es eins gibt) farblich einbringen kann. Dann entsteht ja schonmal ein Grundschema der Seite (auch wenns meist nie so bleibt wie am Anfang =).

Dann schaue ich mich im Internet um, nach Seiten der Konkurrenz, oder einfach nur allgemein chice Seiten. Ich durchforste ebenfalls Designerseiten, Tutorials etc. bis ich etwas finde, was einigermaßen zu dem Stil passt. Ich probiere eine Menge herum! Außerdem schaue ich mir verschiedene Dinge ab von anderen, allerdings sind es meist nur Details. Achtung hierbei: immer selber machen, aber nie kopieren

Dann formt sich langsam die Seite, der Kunde tut meist sein übriges dazu. Wenn du farblich mal nicht weiter weißt: http://www.colorschemer.com/online.html

Hoffe, das hat geholfen!


----------

